# Any other Western Oregonians?



## lovely_aly (Jan 5, 2013)

The title says it all. Hoping to connect w/ photographers near me. =)


----------



## petrichor (Jan 14, 2013)

I don't count, but I _am _a fellow Oregonian! I go back and forth between Eugene and the suburbs of Portland throughout the year.


----------



## Tekniq (Sep 6, 2013)

lovely_aly said:


> The title says it all. Hoping to connect w/ photographers near me. =)



Not sure if you're still interested in meeting up local photographers but I am in the Beaverton area if that's around you.  My main focus is videography but photography is cool too.


----------



## amolitor (Sep 6, 2013)

I lived in Deadwood for a bit, and Corvallis for a shorter bit, but it was a million years ago.


----------



## SnappingShark (Nov 6, 2013)

Beaverton / Portland here - originally from the UK. Would love to know some other enthusiasts in the area!!


----------

